# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور زبان: ثبت نام کنیم یا نکنیم؟

## NormaL

سلام به محصلای نمونه

این قسمت: کنکور زبان :Yahoo (21): 

میخوام بدونم چرا بعضیایی که هدفشون پزشکی و دندون و دارو و... هست هم کنکور زبان میدن؟ واسه کلاسش؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## mlt

والا دوست من چیزی نشد :Yahoo (20): ولی گفت هم برا اینکه یکم با فضا آشنا بشم و هم بخاطر عمومی ها
بقیه نمیدونم چرا میرن
البته به شخصه خودم اصلا اینجور با فضا آشنا نمیشم چون بی خیالم میدونم سر کیفی اومدم...روز کنکور خودم کلا دستو پامو گم میکنم خیلی اوضاع فرق دراه 


> سلام به محصلای نمونه
> 
> این قسمت: کنکور زبان
> 
> میخوام بدونم چرا بعضیایی که هدفشون پزشکی و دندون و دارو و... هست هم کنکور زبان میدن؟ واسه کلاسش؟

----------


## mlt

راستی هزینه ثبت نام چقدره؟

----------


## zhi.a

فقط و فقط پرستیژش  :Yahoo (4): 
خب زبان شرکت کننده هاش خیلی کمن :/ راحت رتبه میارن
یکی از فامیلای ما تو علاوه بر تجربی زبانو هم داد
تو تجربی 3 رقمی شد تو زبان تک رقمی.
کلی هم پز رتبه زبانشو داد  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20): 
حالا هنرو  مثلن بعضیا میگن چون قبل تجربیه میریم ک اشنا شیم با سوالا ولی زبان دیگه واقعن خیلی غییر منطقیه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza2018

> راستی هزینه ثبت نام چقدره؟


54 هزار تومن برای هر گروه آزمایشی

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام به محصلای نمونه
> 
> این قسمت: کنکور زبان
> 
> میخوام بدونم چرا بعضیایی که هدفشون پزشکی و دندون و دارو و... هست هم کنکور زبان میدن؟ واسه کلاسش؟


اگر حوصله دارید دوبار در شرایط جلسه در گرمای تابستان قرار بگیرید بله شرکت کنید 
من با اینکه زبانم اوکی وبد دوسال اول رفتم شرکت کردم پارسال ثبت نام کردم جلسه حال نداشتم پاشم برم 
ولی یه تعیین سطح خوبی میشید به نظرم اگه میخوایید زبانتون رو سطحش رو بسنجید شرکت کنید

----------


## AmirXD

اکثرا به خاطر این که دیگران شرکت میکنن اونا هم شرکت میکنن میگن شانسشون رو اونجا هم امتحان کنن
من که ثبت نام نکردم چون میدونم وقتشو ندارم برای اون بخونم، هدف اصلیم هم چیز دیگه‌س
فقط برای هنر مردد بودم شرکت کنم یا نه چون اگه اشتباه نکنم یه روز قبل کنکور ریاضی هس برای آشنایی با فضا خوبه ولی من شرکت نکردم  :Yahoo (21):  احساس کردم ممکنه خستگی و استرس بده بهم

----------


## 1998

منم فکر میکنم برای اینه که یه رتبه لاکچری تر بگیرن  :Yahoo (4): 

حداقل دلیل دوست های من که کنکور زبان هم شرکت کردن این بود

----------


## mlt

حرومشون باشه
پاسخنامه که ندارن
سوالات رو هم که میگیرن میفروشن بازیافت
یعنی پول طراح ها+مراقب ها و حوزه ها کلا ده درصد کل پول ثبت نام نشه
فقط برای بچه ها ی تجربی حساب کنی شاید 40میلیارد هم دربیارن


> 54 هزار تومن برای هر گروه آزمایشی

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام به محصلای نمونه
> 
> این قسمت: کنکور زبان
> 
> میخوام بدونم چرا بعضیایی که هدفشون پزشکی و دندون و دارو و... هست هم کنکور زبان میدن؟ واسه کلاسش؟


من سال قبل اشتباه کردم هنر و ثبت نام نکردم . کلا هرچی ازمون زده بودم تو فضای بدون استرس بود . اما وقتی رفتم سر جلسه تجربی تحت استرس یکم گذشت تا به خودم بیام . حتی یادمه من عمومیای ازمونای جامع کانون و ۱۵ دقیقه زودتر تموم میکردم اما تو کنکور وقت کم اوردم تو عمومی . زبان و نمیدونم و احتمال میدم بخاطر رتبش باشه اما هنر با شرایط جلسه اشنات میکنه و اگه استرس نمیگیری خوبه واشت

----------


## mlt

اوه ببخشید
من حواسم نبود اشتباه گفتم 
اون رفیق ما هنر کنکور داد

----------


## Eli..

> سلام به محصلای نمونه
> 
> این قسمت: کنکور زبان
> 
> میخوام بدونم چرا بعضیایی که هدفشون پزشکی و دندون و دارو و... هست هم کنکور زبان میدن؟ واسه کلاسش؟


سلام.فک کنم به خاطر رتبه میرن.چون کنکور زبان بعد تجربیه!!!

----------


## Zero_Horizon

کنکور ۹۸ هم زبان دادم هم هنر
توی هردوتاش هم یک ساعت زودتر پاشدم رفتم بیرون


=/

----------


## KARIMASADI

> کنکور ۹۸ هم زبان دادم هم هنر
> توی هردوتاش هم یک ساعت زودتر پاشدم رفتم بیرون
> 
> 
> =/


مگ کنکور زبان و هنر رو میشه ثبت نام کرد باهم؟ و ریاضی یا تجربیم یکیشونو داد؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> مگ کنکور زبان و هنر رو میشه ثبت نام کرد باهم؟ و ریاضی یا تجربیم یکیشونو داد؟


زبان و هنر رو همه میتونن ثبت نام کنن

----------


## ASIEH_K

دوستان اگه هم از رشته اصلی فرهنگیان مجاز شیم هم زبان، باید برای جفت ش یه بار مصاحبه رفت؟ یا جدا؟ میشه یکی توضیح بده؟ من خیلی دبیری زبان دوست دارم ولی چون کم میگیرن نمیخوام ریسک کنم...

----------


## Eve

*منم زبان شرکت کردم امسال
خودمم نمیدونم فازم چیه/:*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام به محصلای نمونه
> 
> این قسمت: کنکور زبان
> 
> میخوام بدونم چرا بعضیایی که هدفشون پزشکی و دندون و دارو و... هست هم کنکور زبان میدن؟ واسه کلاسش؟





> والا دوست من چیزی نشدولی گفت هم برا اینکه یکم با فضا آشنا بشم و هم بخاطر عمومی ها
> بقیه نمیدونم چرا میرن
> البته به شخصه خودم اصلا اینجور با فضا آشنا نمیشم چون بی خیالم میدونم سر کیفی اومدم...روز کنکور خودم کلا دستو پامو گم میکنم خیلی اوضاع فرق دراه



سلام اتفاقا این ثسمت از بهونه ی اشنایی با محیط امسال منتفیه چون احتمالا میوفته 12 تیر (شنبه) روز بعد تجربی ! ( با توجه به حرف های زرین امیزی و ترتیب 4 روزه سنجش در کنکور های 99 میتوان گفت) 

اما چراش هم میتونه این باشه که اگر حالا به هر نحوی تجربی رو خراب کردیم یه رشته بهتر سراسری بتونیم بریم ! مثلا ادبیات انگلیسی یا دروس دیگر مزیتش میتونه این باشه بنظرم ! خوم هم امسال بر خلاف پارسال ثبت نامیدم به همین دلیل! ولی اگه جمعه 11 تیر مطمئن خوب بدم ازمون رو نمیرم شنبه سرجلسه

----------


## rz1

*معاون مدرسمون پارسال بم گف زبان کنکور بده تو ک زبانت خوبه ک اگه رتبه تجربیت خوب نشد اون ی اوازی بخونه =/
منم شرکت نکردم
بیشتر واس رتبشه*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *معاون مدرسمون پارسال بم گف زبان کنکور بده تو ک زبانت خوبه ک اگه رتبه تجربیت خوب نشد اون ی اوازی بخونه =/
> منم شرکت نکردم
> بیشتر واس رتبشه*



بهبه خانوم رضوان راه گم کردی؟

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R





بهبه خانوم رضوان راه گم کردی؟


 
سلام 
زیر سایتونیم  
یه مدته محازی کم کردیم*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
>  
> سلام 
> زیر سایتونیم  
> یه مدته محازی کم کردیم*



خوب کاری کردی ، ضمنا سلام من رو به برادران گرامی برسان :Y (442):  :Y (571):

----------


## katy perry

اگه هدف خاصی نداری شرکت نکن خب
من خودم برای اولین بار در زندگی بعد چندسال پشت کنکور بودن امسال اسم نوشتم؛ هدفمم اینه اگه ائن رشته ای که میخوام نشد؛ اون رشته ای که تو زبان دوست دارم حداقل بشه...
اگرم برای آمادگی قبل کنکور بخواید هنر معقولتره شرکت کردنش...بهرحال سوالا رو میشه از طرق دیگه هم بدست آورد نیاز نیس کنکورشونو اسم نوشت
موفق باشید

----------


## indomitable

_اولش بگم که من از زبان چیزی نمیفهمم ولی این دلیل نمیشه که تا اخرش هیچی نفهمم!
۱،.  امیدم به عمومیاس و ممکنه رتبه خوب بده
۲,.  تو آینده ممکنه به درد بخوره
۳،.  خانواده میفرمایند امسال بار اخره داری کنکوری میدی(دومینه ها)برا همین میخوام از همه شانسا استفاده کنم.
۴،. زمونه جوری شده علاقه کمترین اهمیت رو داره برای همین همه سعی میکنن یه جایی قبول شن برن ولی من اولویت اصلیم هدفمه بعد این رشته(زبان هم بخونم هدف خودم رو ادامه میدم قطعا)_

----------


## Saturn8

کنکور هنر دو روز قبل تجربیه به نظرم شرکت کردنش بد نباشه.

----------


## KARIMASADI

> زبان و هنر رو همه میتونن ثبت نام کنن


ببین یه کنکور میدیم بین انسانی و ریاضی و تجربی
بعد فکر کنم بین زبان و هنر یکیرو میدیم میشه هم هنر بدیم هم زبان هم مثلا ریاضی؟

----------


## Saturn8

> ببین یه کنکور میدیم بین انسانی و ریاضی و تجربی
> بعد فکر کنم بین زبان و هنر یکیرو میدیم میشه هم هنر بدیم هم زبان هم مثلا ریاضی؟


اره

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> ببین یه کنکور میدیم بین انسانی و ریاضی و تجربی
> بعد فکر کنم بین زبان و هنر یکیرو میدیم میشه هم هنر بدیم هم زبان هم مثلا ریاضی؟


*بین سه رشته ی اصلی ، فقط یکی رو میتونی ثبت نام کنی

زبان و هنر رو میتونی هر دوش رو ثبت نام کنی

معمولن هنر رو ثبت نام میکنن ، چون قبل از تجربی هست و بچه های برای آشنایی با جو جلسه کنکور هنر رو هم شرکت میکنن .... البته ناگفته نمونه که سوالات عمومی هنر از نظر تیپ بندی و فراوانی مباحث با کنکور تجربی اون سال شباهت هایی داره

کنکور زبان رو اغلب برای بچه هایی که نمیخوان پشت کنکور بمونن میگن ثبت نام کنید... اگه خدایی نکرده در رشته اصلی نتیجه خوبی نگرفتن از طریق نتیجه زبان دستشون برای انتخاب رشته باز باشه

جدا از این دو دسته.....بعضی بچه ها هم هستن که به هنر یا زبان علاقه دارن ، به این دسته از بچه ها هم توصیه میشه شرکت کنن.... یک مثالش خواهر خودم بود که تجربی بودن ، به هنر علاقه داشت ، رتبه تجربی شون خوب نشد و الآن دبیری هنر میخونن و بشدت راضی هست ، بطوری که اگه الآن دندونپزشک شده بود اینقدر آرامش و رضایت رو حس نمیکرد.

ناگفته نمونه ، رشته هنر فقط کنکور نیست....بعد از کنکور باید یه آزمون عملی هم بدید درنتیجه باید مهارت یا استعدادی هم داشته باشید وگر نه حتی اگه رتبه 1 هنر بشی ولی آزمون عملی رو قبول نشی هیچی به هیچی

خودم هم کنکور هنر 98 رتبه ام سه رقمی شد .....اما هنری برای ارائه نداشتم*

----------


## Fatemeh,m

برا اینه که بیشتر دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبول شن 
یکی از همکلاسیامون رتبه دو رقمی زبان شد و اسمش و همه جا زدن چون عاشق فرهنگیان بود همه گفتیم دیگه صدرصد قبوله اما از شهر ما فرهنگیان از زبان برنداشتن بیچاره موند :Yahoo (101):  و از همون تجربی از بهداشت عمومی قبول شد

----------


## alireza.m10

سلام .اگه کد سریال دانشگاه های پیام نور و ازاد الان نخریم ایا میتونیم بعد اعلام نتایج اون بخریم؟؟

----------


## KARIMASADI

> اره


یا خدا یعنی 3تارو میشه ثبت نام کرد؟ هم ریاضی و هم زبان هم هنر و 3 کنکور داد؟ عجب

----------


## Mina_medicine

> سلام .اگه کد سریال دانشگاه های پیام نور و ازاد الان نخریم ایا میتونیم بعد اعلام نتایج اون بخریم؟؟


سلام بله میتونید

----------


## Mina_medicine

*خدایی من یه سال ثبت نام کردم زبانو رفتم لش افتادم سر جلسه یه ساعتیم خوابیدم
چون نمیذاشتن بریم بیرون
*

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*اگه زبانت قویه بده حتمن ....
بعدا رتبه و اینا ممکنه توی کارای جانبی کمکت کنه برای درامد زایی*

----------


## amir11

بچه ها من ثبت نام کردم ولی نمیخام تو همین شهرستان خودمون باشه حوزه امتحانیم میشه عوضش کرد امکانش هست ؟
اگه کسی میدونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه

----------


## Assi

منم امسال ب اصرار مامانم ثبت نام کردم ولی چون خودم خونه کارای ثبت ناممو کردم اینو میپرسم .برا کنکور زبان لازم نیس یه برگه تکمیل ثبت نام بده اخرش؟؟؟؟؟ الان من موندم ثبت نامم تکمیل شد یا نه:/

----------


## Mohamad_R

> بچه ها من ثبت نام کردم ولی نمیخام تو همین شهرستان خودمون باشه حوزه امتحانیم میشه عوضش کرد امکانش هست ؟
> اگه کسی میدونه لطفا راهنمایی کنه


اگه ثبت نام نکردین ، اوکیه کد هر شهری که میخواین بدین ! ولی بعد ثبت نام خیلی سخت میشه تغیرش داد

----------


## Mohamad_R

> منم امسال ب اصرار مامانم ثبت نام کردم ولی چون خودم خونه کارای ثبت ناممو کردم اینو میپرسم .برا کنکور زبان لازم نیس یه برگه تکمیل ثبت نام بده اخرش؟؟؟؟؟ الان من موندم ثبت نامم تکمیل شد یا نه:/



بعد اتمام ثبت نام یه فرم میده که شماره پرونده ، فلان بهمان و عکستون روش هست ، در اخرین صفحه و اخرین جدول این فرم نوشته : ( بله خیر رندوم نوشتم)

مایل به انتخاب رشته دانشگاه امام صادق هستم ///////  بلی
مایل به ................ اطلاعات  هستم                 خیر 

مایل به شرکت در ازمون سراسری رشته هنر هستم    بلی
مایل به شرکت در ازمون سراسری رشته منحصرا زبان هستم      خیر



این رو ببینید اگه نوشته بلی در جدول رشته زبانتون یعنی اوکی شده ، ولی اگه نکردین به ویرایش علاقه مندی ها برین و اونجا یه کد سریال جدید بگیرین و وارد کنین و فرم جدید تحویل بگیرین ، ضمنا شماره پرونده و تمام مشخصاتتون همون مشخصات رشته تجربیه و فرقی نداره موقع دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه

----------


## amir11

> اگه ثبت نام نکردین ، اوکیه کد هر شهری که میخواین بدین ! ولی بعد ثبت نام خیلی سخت میشه تغیرش داد


ثبت نام کردم متاسفانه سختش چطوریه ؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> ثبت نام کردم متاسفانه سختش چطوریه ؟



تشریف ببرین ویرایش اطلاعات از سایت ، اگه اونجا موفق شدین که الحمدالله شدین ، اگه نه باید تقاضا بفرستین سایت ( که احتمالا بعد فرصت ویرایش جواب میدن) یکم کار طولانی داره و ممکنه بهتون بگن اوکیه ولی موقع دریافت کارت ببینید که همون حوزه ای هست که اول زده بودین !!!!! سنجش همیشه اهل شوک دادنه

----------


## amir11

> تشریف ببرین ویرایش اطلاعات از سایت ، اگه اونجا موفق شدین که الحمدالله شدین ، اگه نه باید تقاضا بفرستین سایت ( که احتمالا بعد فرصت ویرایش جواب میدن) یکم کار طولانی داره و ممکنه بهتون بگن اوکیه ولی موقع دریافت کارت ببینید که همون حوزه ای هست که اول زده بودین !!!!! سنجش همیشه اهل شوک دادنه


ای کاش خودم ثبت نام میکردم اخه افشار گفته بود باید ادرس منزل و کد پستی رو تغییر بدین منم فک کردم نمیشه دادم ببرن کافی نت ثبت نام کنن برم ببینم ویرایش میشه 
ممنون ازتون دوست عزیز

----------


## KARIMASADI

> اره


 ایول داره کاش میشد ریاضی تجربیم باهم داد خیلی خفن میشد  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## fatemehs77h

> سلام به محصلای نمونه
> 
> این قسمت: کنکور زبان
> 
> میخوام بدونم چرا بعضیایی که هدفشون پزشکی و دندون و دارو و... هست هم کنکور زبان میدن؟ واسه کلاسش؟


سلام.ممنون از اینکه منو تگ کردید.ببخشید دیر دیدم خیلی مشغولم کم پیدا شدم.من که  ثبت نام نمی کنم چون واقعا حوصله ندارم دوتا کنکور بدم.به نظرم اگه هدفتون اصلا زبان نیست ندید.چه کاره الکی پول دور ریختنه :Yahoo (76): یه ساندویچ مشتی با اون پول بخری یا یه پیتزا بخورید خستگی یه سالو بریزید دور :Yahoo (20):

----------

